# Spielzeiten werden nicht erfasst



## realschizo (22. März 2013)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Hallo Zusammen[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Meine Spielzeit bei FarCry 3 wird nicht mitgeloggt.[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] Im Taskmanager heißt die Datei farcry3.exe[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Vielen Dank[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Grüße Schizo[/font]


----------



## ZAM (22. März 2013)

realschizo schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Hallo Zusammen[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Meine Spielzeit bei FarCry 3 wird nicht mitgeloggt.[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] Im Taskmanager heißt die Datei farcry3.exe[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> ...



Eingetragen ist FC3 aber seit Release mit 

farcry3.exe
farcry3_d3d11.exe

Kannst du das nochmal prüfen bitte und ob das BLASC-Symbol kurz nach dem Start des Spiels rot ist?


----------



## realschizo (22. März 2013)

Nein. Das Symbol Blinkt nicht. Deswegen habe ich den Dateinamen mit dazu geschrieben. Bei Half-Life 2 (Orange Box) hatte sich ja auch die Bezeichnung geändert.

Bei meinen Aktivitäten ist es auch nicht mit dabei. Und im Taskmanager heißt die Datei farcry3.exe.

Alle anderen Games wie Crysis 3 & 2, HDRO & WOW funktionieren. Habe Blasc auch neugestartet, mich aus und wieder eingeloggt. Und der Haken
ist auch drin.

Grüße Schizo


----------



## realschizo (30. März 2013)

Ich verstehe das sich keiner um mein Problem kümmert, da ich wohl der einzige bin der das Problem hat. Mich aber links liegen lassen finde ich nicht so schön (bin ich von Buffed besseres gewohnt). Eine Info, dass das Problem nicht behoben wird, wäre super gewesen.

Grüße Schizo


----------



## ZAM (2. April 2013)

Wie du schon angemerkt hast handelt um kein generelles Problem, jedoch ist es hilfreich Support-Anfragen für die Übersichtlichkeit nicht in bereits offene Threads zu schreiben, außer sie thematisieren exakt das gleiche Problem. 

Ich kann hier nur spekulieren, dass vielleicht irgendwas anderes die Prozesserkennung verhindert, bspw. eine maximale VAC-Einstellung, ein Virenscanner oder andere Sicherheitssoftware. Alternativ kann ich nur empfehlen BLASC komplett zu deinstallieren, den Ordner, sollte er übrig geblieben sein zu entfernen, neu starten und eine saubere Installation von BLASC inklusive dem Spielzeiterfassungsplugin zu machen.

Wir haben kein Support-Team von 50 Mitarbeitern die sich rund um die Uhr nur darum kümmern können, grob gesagt gibt es für die Sachen nur mich und das ist nicht mein Hauptaufgabengebiet aber ich versuche so oft es geht mich den Sachen anzunehmen.

Gruß
ZAM


----------



## realschizo (2. April 2013)

Danke für deinen Tip  Neu-Installation hat nix gebracht.

Ich hatte einen Thread eröffnet, der aber geschlossen wurde. Und ich wurde hierher verwiesen.

Grüße Schizo


----------



## ZAM (2. April 2013)

realschizo schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Tip  Neu-Installation hat nix gebracht.



Ich kann es halt nicht reproduzieren und nur spekulieren, dass irgendwas anderes die Erfassung blockiert.

Welche Windows-Version nutzt du?



> Ich hatte einen Thread eröffnet, der aber geschlossen wurde. Und ich wurde hierher verwiesen.


----------



## realschizo (2. April 2013)

Ich benutze Win 7 Enterprise 32-Bit.

Wie gesagt, alle anderen Games funktionieren. Kann mir auch nicht erklären an was das es liegt.

Grüße Schizo


----------



## ZAM (3. April 2013)

Mh - Ob das mit irgendwelchen Eigenheiten mit der "Enterprise"-Version zusammen hängt kann ich nicht testen. Das ist keine Version für den allgemeinen Hausgebrauch.


----------



## realschizo (13. April 2013)

Naja. Dann lassen wir es. Ist jetzt auch nicht so schlimm, dass die Spielzeit nicht erfasst wird.

Grüße Schizo


----------

